# UFC Entrance Songs



## thunder (Jun 18, 2007)

I know this has been done a million times.. but as something different..list:

1. your favourite ufc entrance song and the fighter who used it
2. the most fitting ufc entrance song
3. the song you would use

1. Shipping up to Boston (Dropkick Murphys)for Forrest Griffin
2. Sandstorm (Darude) for Wanderlei
3. Meaning of Life (Disturbed)


----------



## fuesselfc (Jan 28, 2008)

GSP used to have one by Shurkin he walked into couple years ago. It put alot of bass into the arena and really captured me atleast.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Does anyone know the names of the entrance songs on the DVDs ?


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

The only thing Dan Evenson will ever be remembered for is that he came out to a MANOWAR song!!!!! I was stoked. But I knew he was a can but the song was awesome.

If I was gonna walk out with would be to Amon Amarths Victorious March. Disturbed is for people that almost like metal but have not quite figured out they suck.


----------



## thunder (Jun 18, 2007)

EVERLOST said:


> The only thing Dan Evenson will ever be remembered for is that he came out to a MANOWAR song!!!!! I was stoked. But I knew he was a can but the song was awesome.
> 
> If I was gonna walk out with would be to Amon Amarths Victorious March. Disturbed is for people that almost like metal but have not quite figured out they suck.


Haha I'm not a metal fan by any means, which probably explains the tolerance for a few Disturbed songs. Biggest and the Best by Clawfinger would be another sweet walk out tune if you had the ego/confidence to go with it.


----------



## pilotwings (May 5, 2009)

My favorite was Jeff Monson at UFC 65 camed out to Imagine by John Lennon... It still gives me goosebumps. I would walk out to Hells Bells by AC/DC


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Most fitting: GSP, i think the French (francophone?) hip-hop he comes out to is Rouff: La Puissance and/or Bienvenue dans la Cage.

favorite: Ryan Bader's mix of Imperial March.

mine: Foreigner/Headknocker, or maybe Static-X/Dirthouse. 

I don't think Disturbed suck. TBH I don't give a rat's ass if it's cool to like them or not.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

1. O Fortuna - Nate Marquardt
2. "Aint No Sunshine" - Anderson Silva, I guess the song Matt Hughes uses too.
3. "Guardians of Fate" - Ensiferum


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Without a doubt it has to be CB Dollaway's entrance theme 'Till I Collapse' by Eminem. Even before he came out to that song I always thought it would suit him. If you listen to the lyrics I think it describes his thought process and tenacity, and the way he feels fans and, perhaps, other fighters view him. It's a great song and probably the last great song Eminem ever did. I get super pumped when I hear it and see his badman self walk out to it :cool03:

And even though i'm not a fan, I think that Sandstorm for Wanderlei is very fitting for him.

Notable mentions goes to Rashad Evans for Point Of No Return and Forrest Griffin's The Departed theme.


----------



## Bradysupafan (Oct 26, 2008)

Yankee Doodle Dandy Mike Bispin

Its Rainin Men Diego


----------



## thunder (Jun 18, 2007)

The Dark Knight said:


> Without a doubt it has to be CB Dollaway's entrance theme 'Till I Collapse' by Eminem. Even before he came out to that song I always thought it would suit him. If you listen to the lyrics I think it describes his thought process and tenacity, and the way he feels fans and, perhaps, other fighters view him. It's a great song and probably the last great song Eminem ever did. I get super pumped when I hear it and see his badman self walk out to it :cool03:
> 
> And even though i'm not a fan, I think that Sandstorm for Wanderlei is very fitting for him.
> 
> Notable mentions goes to Rashad Evans for Point Of No Return and Forrest Griffin's The Departed theme.


That is a kickass song. I have it on every single workout mix I make. I'm pretty sure Nate Diaz came out to it as well.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

shogun and i have the same taste lol 
armin van buren ftw


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

favorite would be anderson silva to dmx - aint no sunshine

most fitting would be matt hughes to hank jr. - a country boy can survive

and my entrance song would be bon jovi - wanted (dead or alive)


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

thunder said:


> Haha I'm not a metal fan by any means, which probably explains the tolerance for a few Disturbed songs. Biggest and the Best by Clawfinger would be another sweet walk out tune if you had the ego/confidence to go with it.


I take it you have never heard Victorious March? Amon Amarth would literally bend the guys in clawfinger into pretzels and make them suck their own penis's. 


Guardians of Fate is a totally kick ass song.


----------



## IndependentMOFO (Feb 23, 2009)

I thought it was pretty cool when Clay Guida came out to "Stupid Kid" by the Alkaline Trio. 

I was also stoked to see Dan Hardy use the Cock Sparrer classic "England Belongs to Me". Very fitting. 

If I had to chose music to come out to, I'd probably go with "Institutionalized" by Suicidal Tendencies.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

CockSparrer kicks ass and Tankard does a great cover of Were Coming Back


----------



## Silva 1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Gimme Shelter Nog
Sandstorm Wandy
Lose ur Self-Eminem and if show in boston then Three Dog Night - Joy to the World


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

"Angry Johnny" By Poe......Used by John Jones for his fight against Stephen Bonnar.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

1 . chris leben in england fighting bisbing coming out to "god save the queen " by the sex pistols was pretty dam badass i thought .

2.wand - sandstorm 

3. theres alot of songs id think would be badass, but i gotta go with TNT by acdc .:thumb02:


----------



## MillerTime (Oct 10, 2007)

1. Shipping Up To Boston- Forrest Griffin
2. Raining Blood- Chuck Lidell 
3. Solitaire Unraveling by Mushroomhead or Omerta by Lamb Of God


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

If anyone ever came out to MushroomHead, it'd be a muting session world wide.


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

solitaire unraveling is actually a pretty good song. but yeah everything else by them isnt very good


----------



## mratch19 (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfrzjsxALFM

the best entrance song ive ever seen and just so perfect. BJ penn baby.


heres it at ufc 94
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FXUihm9Hts


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Fav: Gimme Shelter - Rolling Stones, Nog
Shipping off to Boston - Dropkick Murphies - Forrest Griffin 
Welcome to the Jungle - Guns N' Roses - Thales Leites 
Slayed - Overseer - Shogun (UFC 76)
Turn the Page - Metallica - Jason Mcdonald

Most fitting
Raining Blood - Slayer - Chuck Liddell
Enter Sandman - Metallica - James Irvin 
Cowboy song (ns what it was) - Heath Herring 
Till I collapse - Eminem (ft. Nate Dogg) - Nate Diaz 

Ones I want to see: 
For Whom the Bell Tolls - Metallica
The Wickerman - Iron Maiden
The Clincher - Chevelle


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

flourhead said:


> solitaire unraveling is actually a pretty good song. but yeah everything else by them isnt very good


It sounds like any of their other generic waste.

If anything, their instrumental "Marijuanna User" is decent because well, there's no vocals, and it doesn't sound like any of their crap.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

thunder said:


> That is a kickass song. I have it on every single workout mix I make. I'm pretty sure Nate Diaz came out to it as well.


Yeah man, Nate Diaz did come out to it aswell. I think it was at UFC 94. I think it's more fitting for CB than it is for Nate, though. Though I do quite like Nate Diaz.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

- Mauricio Rua (Armin van Buuren - Sail and his regular theme song in PRIDE FC);

- Antoni Hardonk's on UFC 80 (Clint Mansell - Lux Aeterna's remix);

- Rich Franklin's on UFC 58 (Seether - Truth);


----------



## stadw0n (Dec 31, 2006)

wild boys - cro cop


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I am going to get violent if I can't find Ryan Bader's remix of Imperial March. The Metallica album version is nowhere near as awesome. *bangs head against wall*


----------



## Outcold (Mar 18, 2009)

EVERLOST said:


> Disturbed is for people that almost like metal but have not quite figured out they suck.


:thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:

Raining Blood - Chuck Liddell
Bad Boy For Life - Tito Ortiz
I dunno what song id use maybe Surfacing.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Fav: Anderson Silva - No Sunshine by DMX

Apt: Ryan "Darth" Bader - Imperial March Remix

Me: The Show Must Go On - Queen


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

One I'd love to see/hear is the way of the fist by five finger death puch for a fighter that really hates the other fighter. Indestructable by disturbed would be bad ass too.


----------

